# Per la gran sorpresa di tutti...



## Solitary Man

Salve a tutti,
in un testo ho utilizzato la seguente frase:

"*Per la gran sorpresa* di tutti risorse e si rialzò".

Il senso che voglio esprimere ovviamente è: "Risorse e si rialzò sorprendendo tutti".
Che voi sappiate è un'espressione esistente o perlomeno corretta?
Personalmente ho l'impressione che qualcosa non quadri e dunque sono in cerca di alternative! Cercando qua e là non sono riuscito a trovare espressioni associate al termine "sorpresa"...

Vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sorpresa/
> *.* Meraviglia, stupore: _avere_, _fare un gesto di s._; _ho letto *con* viva sorpresa che l’inaugurazione è stata rinviata_.



Con sopresa, non per.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Solitary Man e benvenuto,
come ti ha anche detto Paul meglio "*Con* *gran sorpresa* di tutti risorse e si rialzò"


----------



## Solitary Man

Grazie Paul e dragonseven,
avevo già considerato l'utilizzo di "con" ma per qualche motivo mi suonava molto strano!
Ora non ho più dubbi e posso portare avanti il mio lavoro


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Solitary Man. Volevo solo aggiungere che "per la sorpresa" non è scorretto in generale. Tuttavia nel contesto dell'o.p. è quasi obbligatorio il "con".

Esempio in cui è meglio adoperare "per la sorpresa": "Per la sorpresa di vederlo le vennero le lacrime agli occhi". Qui "per la sorpresa" esprime il motivo che ha provocato la commozione del soggetto (lei).
Ciao.


----------



## Solitary Man

Ciao oh, bice. Grazie per la precisazione!


----------



## Passante

oh said:


> "Per la sorpresa di vederlo le vennero le lacrime agli occhi". Qui "per la sorpresa" esprime il motivo che ha provocato la commozione del soggetto (lei).
> Ciao.


Faccio una cosa difficilissima visto gli anni e anni di distanza dalla scuola dell'obbligo , ma provo a fare l'analisi logica.
Nel caso della frase proposta trattasi di complemento di modo e maniera rispondendo alla domanda 'in che modo?'da cui utilizziamo 'con', con la grande sorpresa,
se ci mettessimo il 'per' si trasformerebbe in "si rialzò 'per quale motivo?' per la grande sorpresa", ma non mi sembra che sia questo il caso.
Mentre nella frase di bice giustamente risponde alla domanda 'per quale motivo?' complemento di causa.
E' vero che anche il complemento di modo può essere preceduto dal per , ad esempio 'vi prego di intervenire con ordine/in maniera ordinata/*per* ordine/in ordine...'
ma penso che nella prima frase l'uso sia del *con* proprio perché produrrebbe ambiguità di interpretazione.

Ovviamente adesso mi espongo volentieri al pubblico ludibrio in caso di errore, ma credo che ci sia un motivo per cui si sceglie *con* e non *per* in questo caso.

PS. vi prego di non essere troppo duri con me, ma ho fatto uno sforzo immane per raggiungere questo piccolo risultato di analisi


----------



## chipulukusu

Credo che la frase "per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò" sia un poco nelle orecchie di noi "meno giovani", e questo probabilmente è alla base dei dubbi che sono stati espressi. Ho l'impressione che in passato, nella scrittura "letteraria", si usasse di frequente "per la gran sorpresa" al posto del più comune "con gran sorpresa". In questo caso il _per_ non è un complemento di causa, ma piuttosto un _complemento di favore_ (o di _vantaggio_.. non ricordo come si chiama). Andrebbe letto come _dando adito alla gran sorpresa_ o _favorendo la gran sorpresa_. Qualcosa del genere insomma.
Sono d'accordo comunque che, ai giorni nostri, sembra in disuso l'utilizzo del _per_ in questi casi, a favore del _con._


----------



## VogaVenessian

chipulukusu said:


> ... In questo caso il _per_ non è un complemento di causa, ma piuttosto un _complemento di favore_ (o di _vantaggio_.. non ricordo come si chiama). Andrebbe letto come _dando adito alla gran sorpresa_ o _favorendo la gran sorpresa_. Qualcosa del genere insomma.._._


Concordo! Non so dire nemmeno io di quale complemento si tratti ma - come dici tu - non mi pare un complemento di causa. Visto che in altre lingue si esprime con preposizioni diverse da quelle di causa e di modo, potremmo legittimamente interrogarci sulla natura del COMPLEMENTO, per meglio comprendere l'espressione migliore.


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda: l'uso della preposizione "a" è escluso in questo caso?  Cioè "_Alla gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò"._


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Domanda: l'uso della preposizione "a" è escluso in questo caso?  Cioè "_Alla gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò"._



Direi di no, non l'ho mai nè sentito nè letto.


----------



## francisgranada

chipulukusu said:


> Direi di no, non l'ho mai nè sentito nè letto.


Quindi di _sì,_ se ho capito bene  ... (cioè è escluso).


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> Quindi di _sì,_ se ho capito bene  ... (cioè è escluso).



Certo, scusami, hai ragione tu, SI è escluso (maledetta fretta...)


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> ..."per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò"...In questo caso il _per_ non è un complemento di causa, ma piuttosto un _complemento di favore_ (o di _vantaggio_.. non ricordo come si chiama). Andrebbe letto come _dando adito alla gran sorpresa_ o _favorendo la gran sorpresa_. Qualcosa del genere insomma.
> Sono d'accordo comunque che, ai giorni nostri, sembra in disuso l'utilizzo del _per_ in questi casi, a favore del _con._


Ciao Chipu e ciao Voga,

"Per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò" = "Risorse e si rialzò per la gran sorpresa di tutti"  "per" è stabilisce la relazione dando luogo al complemento di vantaggio/svantaggio.
"Per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò" = "Risorse e si rialzò per la gran sorpresa di tutti"  "per" è qui ricorre nella formazione di locuzione congiuntiva.

Giusto? Se è sbagliato non esitate a contraddirmi.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon.


dragonseven said:


> "Per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò" = "Risorse e si rialzò per la gran sorpresa di tutti"  "per" è complemento di vantaggio/svantaggio.
> "Per" un complemento??? Vedi qui che cos'è un complemento.
> 
> 1.  "Per" da solo in analisi logica non è niente; in analisi grammaticale è  una preposizione semplice che, in analisi logica, svolge la funzione di  introdurre un complemento. Link.
> 2.  Il complemento che introduce in questo caso è di causa, come è già  stato detto ("per la gran sorpresa" => "a causa della gran  sorpresa").
> 3. Si dice "per la gran sorpresa" e non "per  gran sorpresa" (senza articolo); di quest'ultima variante ci sono solo 3 (!) occorrenze  letterarie italiane in rete  e risalgono all'Ottocento (link).  In ogni caso, anche la variante senza articolo è comunque un  complemento di causa (il costrutto "_per + emozione/sentimento_" spessissimo forma un complemento di causa, con o senza articolo a seconda dei casi, come in _per amore, per (la) paura, per invidia, per il dispiacere, ecc._
> 4. Senza articolo si ha semmai l'espressione "_per sorpresa_" (senza "gran"), che è comunque desueta: si usava come sinonimo degli attuali "_[a/di] sorpresa_", quindi come complemento di modo (es. _Colto per sorpresa =_ di sorpresa_, Matrimonio per sorpresa o tumultuario = _a sorpresa).
> 5. Forse si sta confondendo il complemento di vantaggio con la  proposizione finale "per fare una sorpresa" (es. "Per fare una sorpresa a  mio figlio, gli ho preparato la sua torta preferita"). Ma "_per la (gran) sorpresa_"  non è la contrazione (in forma di complemento) della proposizione "_per  fare una (grande/bella) sorpresa_", tanto che infatti il primo ha valore causale, mentre la seconda finale. Esattamente come "_per (la) paura_" (complemento di causa) non è la contrazione di "_per fare paura_" (proposizione finale)!
> 
> 
> "Per la gran sorpresa di tutti risorse e si rialzò" = "Risorse e si rialzò per la gran sorpresa di tutti"  "per" è locuzione congiuntiva.
> "Per" una locuzione??? Vedi qui  che cos'è una locuzione. Come detto sopra, "per" è una preposizione  semplice.



La frase dell'OP può essere espressa solo come complemento di modo e quindi con "*con gran sorpresa*", come detto sin dal post #2.


----------



## Solitary Man

chipulukusu said:


> In questo caso il _per_ non è un complemento di causa, ma piuttosto un _complemento di favore_ (o di _vantaggio_.. non ricordo come si chiama). Andrebbe letto come _dando adito alla gran sorpresa_ o _favorendo la gran sorpresa_.



Ciao chipulukusu, sono pienamente d'accordo! Continuavo a sentirmi turbato, come se mancasse qualcosa e ora mi hai dato la risposta che inconsapevolmente cercavo 
Essendo parte di una poesia avrei preferito il "*per*" per una questione sonora/estetica (secondo il mio gusto personale). Come ha giustamente indicato Paul, normalmente andrebbe utilizzato "*con*". Mi piace tuttavia l'idea del "favorendo la gran sorpresa", la trovo anche più poetica... Spero di non aver detto delle castronerie!
Sono veramente contento in ogni caso di aver sollevato questa piccola discussione, la trovo molto stimolante e vi ringrazio tutti per i commenti!
Quanto vorrei rispolverare un po' d'analisi logica in questo momento!

P.S. Sono nuovo e chiedo scusa per l'ignoranza ma sapreste dirmi cosa indica la sigla OP o o.p. utilizzata nella dscussione?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Solitary Man.

OP = original [post/poster]; è il gergo dei forum (link).

Mi spiace, ma nella tua frase "_per la grande sorpresa_" proprio non ci va, se vuoi scriverla in italiano grammaticalmente corretto e che abbia senso logico. Se invece ti va bene, a meri fini poetici, una frase che sia scorretta o illogica, come se ne possono trovare spesso nelle canzoni, perché ciò che ti interessa è il suono delle parole e non la grammatica, allora puoi usare qualsiasi preposizione, inclusa "per". 

@Chipu: Vero che il "per" introduce spesso compl. di vantaggio o fine, ma non con il sostantivo "sorpresa" di questa frase (vedi mio post #15). Ciao e buon sabato!


----------



## Solitary Man

Ciao Connie,
quando posso preferisco dare priorità ad una forma corretta, anche se più sgradevole all'orecchio (ripeto, questione di gusti!). 
Già dal primo commento ho modificato la poesia utilizzando "*con*", anche se un pochino a malincuore. Non si può avere tutto dalla vita! 
Speravo tanto di poter trovare una giustificazione ! Spesso l'essere bilingue non aiuta, in quanto senza volerlo tendo a confondere elementi sintattici! In inglese per esempio avrei detto "To everyone's surprise [..]", ed è curioso come venga utilizzato "*to*" che spesso in italiano si traduce come "*a*" o "*a + il*" ma anche "*per*" (in base al contesto). Per questo motivo mi ha fatto sorridere la domanda di *francisgranada*, poiché anch'io inizialmente mi sono posto la stessa domanda (scartata poco dopo). Se non sbaglio anche in francese si utilizzerebbe "*à*" (es. "*À* ma grande surprise"). È un po' una divagazione ma sono questi piccoli dettagli che mi affascinano... Per concludere in maniera lapalissiana direi che come ogni altra lingua l'italiano ha le sue regole e, se voglio utilizzarla, è bene che mi attenga ad esse, buon sabato anche a te!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Connie, buon sabato anche a te
Di solito quando non sei d'accordo con qualcosa che dico io mi convinco immediatamente di avere torto (e probabilmente consiglierei Solitary Man di fare altrettanto...)
Però resta il fatto che c'è una diffusa (e probabilmente pessima, non dico di no) pratica giornalistica di iniziare le frasi con "per lo stupore dei presenti", "per la grande sorpresa degli astanti", "per il ludibrio degli avversari".
L'intento è sicuramente quello di mettere in maggior evidenza la reazione emotiva, ma, per essere usate, queste espressioni devono avere radici in un tempo in cui erano comuni anche nel linguaggio parlato (cosa che al giorno d'oggi ovviamente non è).
E, data questa pratica, di che complemento si tratta? Non mi sembra un complemento di causa; l'emozione è l'effetto, non la causa.
Questa volta resto in dubbio, mio malgrado.
Ciao Connie!


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Connie, buon sabato anche a te
> Di solito quando non sei d'accordo con qualcosa che dico io mi convinco immediatamente di avere torto (e probabilmente consiglierei Solitary Man di fare altrettanto...)
> Però resta il fatto che c'è una diffusa (e probabilmente pessima, non dico di no) pratica giornalistica di iniziare le frasi con "per lo stupore dei presenti", "per la grande sorpresa degli astanti", "per il ludibrio degli avversari".
> L'intento è sicuramente quello di mettere in maggior evidenza la reazione emotiva, ma, per essere usate, queste espressioni devono avere radici in un tempo in cui erano comuni anche nel linguaggio parlato (cosa che al giorno d'oggi ovviamente non è).
> E, data questa pratica, di che complemento si tratta? Non mi sembra un complemento di causa; l'emozione è l'effetto, non la causa.
> Questa volta resto in dubbio, mio malgrado.
> Ciao Connie!


Ciao Chipu, sottoscrivo da "Ciao Connie," a "Ciao Connie!".


----------



## Passante

chipulukusu said:


> "per lo stupore dei presenti", "per la grande sorpresa degli astanti", "per il ludibrio degli avversari".
> E, data questa pratica, di che complemento si tratta? Non mi sembra un complemento di causa; l'emozione è l'effetto, non la causa.


Tu stesso lo dici; essendo l'effetto suppongo sia complemento di fine/scopo infatti risponde alla domanda 'a quale fine?' ad esempio 'per lo stupore degli astanti si denudò' dovrebbe essere di fine, si denudò al fine di stupire. Se invece dico 'per lo stupore degli astanti si vergognò' diventa complemento di causa 'per quale motivo/causa?' per lo stupore che fece? si vergognò. 

Invece non vedo vantaggio per nessuno dire 'per lo stupore', non avvantaggia nessuno, almeno a mio avviso.

Dipende sempre dalla domanda a cui risponde il complemento e al fatto di non ingenerare ambiguità l'uso o meno di una determinata preposizione. http://italialand3c.wikispaces.com/file/view/tabella_complementi.pdf


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.


chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Connie, buon sabato anche a te Ciao, Chipu , e buona settimana!
> 
> Di solito quando non sei d'accordo con qualcosa che dico io mi convinco immediatamente di avere torto (e probabilmente consiglierei Solitary Man di fare altrettanto...) Grazie per la fiducia!
> Però resta il fatto che c'è una diffusa (e probabilmente pessima, non dico di no) pratica giornalistica di iniziare le frasi con "per lo stupore dei presenti", "per la grande sorpresa degli astanti", "per il ludibrio degli avversari".
> L'intento è sicuramente quello di mettere in maggior evidenza la reazione emotiva, ma, per essere usate, queste espressioni devono avere radici in un tempo in cui erano comuni anche nel linguaggio parlato (cosa che al giorno d'oggi ovviamente non è).
> E, data questa pratica, di che complemento si tratta? Non mi sembra un complemento di causa; l'emozione è l'effetto, non la causa.
> Come sospettavo nel post #15, ti stai riferendo ad un _complemento di fine/scopo _(non di _vantaggio/favore_!): si fa una determinata cosa allo scopo di suscitare una determinata reazione.
> Usando una proposizione finale, si dice "_per creare stupore/sorpresa_ _(nei presenti)_"/"_per sorprendere/stupire (i presenti)_". Volendo abbreviare la proposizione in un complemento, mi suona comune l'espressione "_per lo stupore (dei presenti_)" con significato finale, mentre non mi suona per nulla comune l'espressione "_per la sorpresa (dei presenti)_". In ogni caso, anche concedendole significato finale, non ce l'avrebbe comunque nella variante "_per la gran sorpresa (dei presenti)_": la presenza dell'aggettivo "gran" fuga qualsiasi dubbio in merito al fatto che la sorpresa in questo caso sia una causa; non si userebbe mai quell'aggettivo, infatti, nel caso di un fine.
> Puoi constatare anche tramite Google che questa costruzione non viene mai usata con significato finale (occorrenze nulle; ho provato tutte le possibilità: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8).
> 
> Questa volta resto in dubbio, mio malgrado.
> Ciao Connie!



P.S.: Ciao, Passante! Ti ho letta ora. Come puoi vedere da quanto ho scritto, sono d'accordo con te (vedo, tra l'altro, che anche tu hai usato "stupore" e non "sorpresa" nei tuoi esempi; il secondo ti suona meno naturale con senso finale?).


----------



## Passante

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ciao, Passante! Ti ho letta ora. Come puoi vedere da quanto ho scritto, sono d'accordo con te (vedo, tra l'altro, che anche tu hai usato "stupore" e non "sorpresa" nei tuoi esempi; il secondo ti suona meno naturale con senso finale?).


E' si, userei 'a causa dello stupore' o 'a seguito dello stupore'...mi è venuto naturale usare stupore al posto di sorpresa forse perchè ti avevo letto. 
buona giornata Connie e saluti ^-^


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Connie (e ciao Passante), grazie per la risposta
Alcuni esempi della costruzione cui mi riferisco si trovano su Google cercando "per la grande sorpresa dei" o "per la grande sorpresa di" racchiusi tra virgolette. Certo bisogna cercare un poco, non ho detto che sia una costruzione comunissima
Una volta accettato che questa costruzione esiste, non avrei grossi problemi a considerarlo un complemento di fine, ma trattandosi di analisi _logica_, mi sembra che al giorno d'oggi si confonda un poco troppo tra complemento di fine e complemento di vantaggio/favore.
Se dico "per la sorpresa di tutti gli spettatori, il mister ha schierato Rossi come unica punta" è vero che il risultato della mossa dell'allenatore è stato quello di stupire gli spettatori, ma probabilmente il mister intendeva sorprendere la squadra avversaria più che gli spettatori. Non vedo giustificato in questo caso un complemento di fine/scopo, ma più un complemento di favore/vantaggio. La mossa è andata a favore della sorpresa del pubblico, ma non è detto che questa fosse l'intenzione. E' irrilevante.
Se invece dico "Per la grande sorpresa del pubblico, il rocker americano si è presentato sul palco da solo e imbracciando una chitarra acustica", posso pensare che il _fine_ del musicista sia stato proprio quello di stupire il pubblico e allora ritengo pertinente un complemento di fine (anche se, per evitare fraintendimenti, sicuramente userei un'espressione tipo "con l'intento di stupire il pubblico").
Il latino, che è tremendamente più raffinato dell'italiano da queso punto di vista, probabilmente userebbe _ad + accusativo_ nel caso in cui si voglia esprimere un fine e credo un semplice dativo (spero di non dire castronerie, sono trent'anni abbondanti che non tocco il latino...) nel caso in cui si voglia esprimere un significato di vantaggio, di favore, di possibilità di esistere.

Potrei essere ancora più spericolato e arrivare a dire che anche il complemento di modo, che certamente è lo standard odierno, nella frase "con sorpresa di tutti gli spettatori, il mister ha schierato Rossi come unica punta" non sarebbe completamente giustificato dal punto di vista logico, in quanto il complemento di modo è un modificatore dell'azione, e l'azione del mister non sarebbe in alcun modo modificata dal fatto che gli spettatori si stupiscano o meno. Diverso è il caso della frase "con mia grande sorpresa, mi accinsi a rispondere alla telefonata". In questo caso sicuramente il complemento di modo modifica l'atteggiamento con cui mi accingo a rispondere alla telefonata.

Questo, se non dico altre castronerie, viene espresso in Latino con _cum + ablativo_.

Non mi sorprenderei se l'abbando di una forma tipo "per la grande sorpresa di tutti" a favore di "con grande sorpresa di tutti" sia un pezzetto del processo di semplificazione grammaticale e di abbandono delle strutture logiche alla base della lingua madre che si è avuto nel passaggio dal Latino al _volgare_ (detto in senso tecnico ovviamente) e che probabilmente è ancora in corso dopo tanti secoli.

Potrebbe essere che mi sto semplicemente arrampicando sugli specchi, visto che non sono qualificato per parlare sull'argomento, ma questo è stato più o meno il ragionamento alla base del mio primo intervento in questo post.


----------



## Passante

Ciao Chipu,
Il complemento di modo non modifica l'azione, ma è il modo in cui l'azione si svolge, sempre a meno di mie castronerie: il mister schiera pinko pallo (Come?/in che modo?) con la sorpresa di tutti (a che scopo?) per la sorpresa gli avversari (a favore di chi?) per il miglior gioco della squadra.
Forse così è più chiara la distinzione dei complementi.
'Per la sorpresa di tutti il mister schiera pinko' è ambiguo non si capisce se vuole dire *un complemento di fine* o *di modo* o addirittura *di causa *anteponendolo all'azione espressa dal verbo, per questo è sbagliata se non spiegata o se messa prima dell'azione a cui si riferisce (il tutto perchè a complementi diversi corrispondono stesse preposizioni di introduzione).
Resto comunque dell'idea che in alcun modo lo schierare può favorire o avvantaggiare lo stupore del pubblico, ma semmai provocare. 
Anche per quanto riguarda il cantante lo stupore è un fine che vuole raggiungere non un vantaggio per il pubblico, mangiare una mela al giorno è bene per la salute (avvantaggia la salute), ho rinunciato a tutto per te (a favore tuo), il mister si è battuto in defesa del giocatore (a vantaggio, a favore del giocatore)...
Non mi azzardo con il latino un po' troppo lontano e ostico per ricordarmi qualcosa ti segnalo http://alfredocarotenuto.myblog.it/...complementi-di-vantaggio-e-di-svantaggio.html e questo   http://annamaria75.altervista.org/Documenti/Schema-complementi-latini.pdf
Ti segnalo che il complemento di modo in latino è cum+ ablativo e che può essere sostituito con un avverbio di modo.
Che ne pensi di:
Sorprendentemente il mister schierava... sorprendendo tutti il mister schierava... con la sorpresa di tutti il mister....


----------



## Sempervirens

Scusatemi tutti ma forse per via di questo caldo non riesco a connettere.... No mi chiedevo come possiamo parlare di complemento di modo se ''risorse e si rialzò" è in riferimento ad una persona e '' la gran sorpresa di tutti'' ad altre.

Che è? Un colpo di sole? Abbiate pazienza eh!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Semper! La frase dell'OP, riscritta con un avverbio, sarebbe "_Sorprendentemente, risorse e si alzò_". A te che complemento sembra?


----------



## chipulukusu

Passante said:


> ti segnalo http://alfredocarotenuto.myblog.it/...complementi-di-vantaggio-e-di-svantaggio.html e questo   http://annamaria75.altervista.org/Documenti/Schema-complementi-latini.pdf



Ciao Passante, grazie per i link sono veramente super-preziosi!

Comunque prima avevo fatto un ragionamento quasi per assurdo. Sono convinto che la locuzione _con grande sorpresa di tutti_ sia un complemento di modo, non potrebbe essere nient'altro del resto. Stavo solo dicendo che in altri contesti logico linguistici il complemento di modo è riservato più strettamente a situazioni in cui il complemento qualifica direttamente la modalità dell'azione e non la colora semplicemente specificandone i contorni.

In latino classico del resto le costruzioni con _cum + ablativo _risultano estremamente pesanti e mi sembra che venissero usate con molta parsimonia. Mi risulta che solo in età molto tarda questa costruzione ha incominciato a diventare preponderante rispetto a costruzioni più eleganti. Non mi stupirei, quindi, in un testo classico, di vedere usato ad esempio un dativo quando non è strettamente necessario un complemento di modo con cum + ablativo.

Questa è una mia idea senz'altro opinabilissima, ma è secondaria rispetto al fatto che sto parlando della frase "_per la grande sorpresa di tutti_" e non della frase "_con grande sorpresa di tutti_". Mentre _con grande sorpresa di tutti, risorse e si alzò_, come giustamente ha detto Connie, corrisponde a _sorprendentemente, risorse e si alzò_, la frase "_per la grande sorpresa di tutti risorse e si alzò" _si può rendere in altro modo, ad esempio, con "_dando adito alla grande sorpresa di tutti, risorse e si rialzò". _Non, a mio avviso, con la frase "_allo scopo di provocare la grande sorpresa di tutti, risorse e si rialzò"; _questo non ha giustificazione logica. E' plausibile che una persona, un'istante prima di risorgere, non sia neanche in grado di accorgersi di avere una folla intorno e non ci si aspetta quindi che possa tenere un qualunque comportamento finalistico in relazione alla folla stessa.

E' questa secondo me la distinzione tra complemento di vantaggio/favore e complemento di fine/scopo (entrambi retti da _per_) che si sta sempre più perdendo anche negli esempi presentati nei libri di grammatica. Questa distinzione era invece ben presente ai Latini che avevano dalla loro parte il fatto di utilizzare due costruzioni completamente diverse.


----------



## Sempervirens

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Semper! La frase dell'OP, riscritta con un avverbio, sarebbe "_Sorprendentemente, risorse e si alzò_". A te che complemento sembra?



Messa nero su bianco così, come posso non assentire?


----------

